# Cannot map network drive - "insufficient system resources"



## Kriddie (Nov 9, 2007)

I cannot map 2 network drives for a user. I get the error "insufficient system resources exist to complete the requested service." The server resources and his system resources are fine. Just to make sure I ran disk clean and defrag. I made sure he had all windows updates and all latest drivers for his machine. The user said that the drives just disappeared one day. He is able to connect to the network. Any ideas?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Check this solution.
[WEBQUOTE="http://www.chicagotech.net/wineventid.htm"] *Event ID 2019, 2020, 2021 2022
"Windows cannot logon you because the profile cannot be loaded"
"Insufficient system resources exist to complete the requested service"
"Not enough storage available to process this command"*

Symptoms: Some hardware like 3COM Dynamic Access Protocol and USRobotics PCI 56K faxmodem, and software such as Symantec's Norton AntiVirus, Open File Manager and overloading services can cause to leak non-paged pool memory. You may get the following symptoms.
1.You may receive Event ID 2019, "The server was unable to allocate from the system non-paged pool because the pool was empty".
2. Your server may lose network connectivity with its clients and report the following errors in the event log: Event ID: 2020, "The server was unable to allocate from the system paged pool because the pool was empty".
3. Event ID: 2021: Server was unable to create a work item n times in the last seconds seconds.
4. Event ID 2022: "The server was unable to find a free connection 4 times in the last 60 seconds".
5. Your server may stop accepting new user connections and you may receive this message "Windows cannot logon you because the profile cannot be loaded. Contact your network administrator. DETAIL - Insufficient system resources exist to complete the requested service."
6. You may receive the following error: "Not enough storage available to process this command".
7. If you keep getting above errors without fixing, the server may need to reboot.

Resolutions: 1. Apply the Latest Service Pack.
2. Apply the Latest Device Driver Updates.
3. Examine the Hard Disks for Errors and Defrayment the Hard Disk Drives.
4. Upgrade or apply SP to the suspect software.
5. Try to maximize the resources that can be made available to the Server service. This may eliminate the error messages or only lessen the frequency of the errors.

[/WEBQUOTE]


----------

